# Night Music



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

_Night Music_ is a limited materials composition for piano (with constant sustain), flute, piccolo and glockenspiel. It was originally conceived in 2010 as a four-part piece, but after considerable time away the "completeness" of the first movement has made itself apparent to me, and aside from a few minor changes (approximately three notes towards the end were altered) and the migration to better instrument patches, this remains very much the same piece that it was in 2010. _Limited materials_ means that there are strict limitations of certain parameters in the composition, in this piece the major rule is quite simply that certain notes cannot be used, resulting in a nonatonic scale.

On the download front I am slowly phasing out my usual host MediaFire and migrating my back catalogue over to the Internet Archive, as such, I recommend you stream, download and read liner notes on this page. Alternatively you can stream here and download here.

For this release I have chosen to dedicate the piece to Jake (*oogabooha*) as a thank-you for doing such a grand job creating the performing score for Salami XIII.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Slightly reminded me of a similar stasis in Nørgård´s nightly "Luna" for orchestra, or works by George Crumb ... I liked it.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Listened three times now, like it a lot, the slow moving makes it very meditative, almost want for it to be longer! 

/ptr


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Incredible that such a mechanical structure can lead to such beautifully human music. Hats off.

EDIT: Only complaint is display of dedication under heading "Other Crap" in program notes.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

hreichgott said:


> Incredible that such a mechanical structure can lead to such beautifully human music. Hats off.


Indeed, I was going to comment something similar. Well, in any case, that shows the great skill and insight of the composer.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

hreichgott said:


> EDIT: Only complaint is display of dedication under heading "Other Crap" in program notes.


Don't have time to respond to feedback right now, but I appreciate you all taking the time to listen. Just wanted to address this point: "Other Crap" is not intended as an insult, it's just where I put everything that isn't directly related to the history or compositional process, as such I include my own credit as composer and producer and the GPL disclaimer, and in this instance the dedication, under this heading.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It sounds so complete on its own that, like Berg's Sonata, I can't imagine another movement following it. Its stillness and limited material give the impression of a slowly shifting current. Congratulations once again.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hat's off, Herr Doktor Doktor Krudbloed!

My hearty congratulations!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My heartfelt thanks to everyone who has listened so far. I'm almost wanting a harsh dissenter to come along and rattle my cage a little, but no, I'm glad you have all enjoyed it so much.


----------

